# Can I use a rifle (now) in zone3 to fill DMAP's?



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Landowner says it's okay. Just want to be sure.

Livingston County.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Good question. The ones we have been issued in the past, have always had legal take methods right on them.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

soggybtmboys said:


> Good question. The ones we have been issued in the past, have always had legal take methods right on them.


I have a tentative invite with a friend. Heresay from the farmer is that it's okay.

Just trying to cover my butt.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Are dmap permits still useable? I just looked at mine and it doesnt really say when their valid to.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The Deer Management Assistance (DMA) Permits are sold directly to landowners. The landowner can give these permits to anyone having permission to hunt the property or they can use the permits themselves. Expect for the difference in the way they are issued and the restriction on the property upon which they can be used, they are identical to antlerless deer hunting licenses and all the normal season, hours, equipment and other deer hunting regulations apply. One final exception should be noted - any person using one of these permits must have a regular deer license appropriate for the season in which hunting.

The specific regulations established regarding DMA permits are as follows:

Sec. 5.80. (1) Deer management assistance (DMA) permits may be issued statewide to owners of land located where current antlerless harvest methods are insufficient to achieve department deer management objectives, specific farms with a history of significant agricultural or horticultural crop damage (block), or where serious disease outbreak, documented by the department, threatens the deer herd, livestock, or human health, or in an area where the department has documented a safety hazard from deer. 

(a) DMA permits are valid only during an open season for the taking of deer as established by this order and only upon the land for which issued and adjacent private property with permission of the landowner. 

(b) DMA permits are valid only for the taking of an antlerless deer. A person less than 14 years of age shall not hunt deer with a firearm. A person hunting under the authority of a DMA permit shall carry the unused permit and shall exhibit the unused permit upon the request of a law enforcement officer. 

(c) A person owning land within a qualifying area as determined by the department, may apply for DMA permits by filing an agreement with the wildlife management unit supervisor. This agreement will include an estimate of desired antlerless harvest and numbers of hunters needed to meet the desired harvest objective. This agreement, once approved, shall be signed by both the landowner and wildlife management unit supervisor. The number of DMA permits will be determined by the wildlife management unit supervisor. A minimum of 5 DMA permits shall be issued per landowner. Failure to comply with these and other rules will make the permittee ineligible to participate in the DMA permit program for a period of 1 year. 

(d) The landowner shall not purchase more DMA permits than approved by the department. 

(e) These DMA permits shall be subsequently issued by the landowner. The landowner shall issue the DMA permits only to a person who purchased a bow and arrow deer, firearm deer, combination deer, or antlerless deer hunting license for the current hunting seasons. A person shall not accept, carry afield, use or attempt to use a DMA permit unless they had purchased a bow and arrow deer, firearm deer, combination deer, or antlerless deer license for the current hunting seasons. A landowner shall not sell a DMA permit. Landowners shall inform hunters about rules pertaining to the use of DMA permits. 

(f) Once issued by the landowner, a person issued a DMA permit shall not sell, lend, or allow another person to use or attempt to use the person's DMA permit. Unused permits may be reissued to hunters only by the landowner. 

(g) The provisions of section 3.103 shall apply to a permit and kill tag issued under this section. In addition, unless otherwise provided in this section, a person issued a DMA permit shall comply with all rules and regulations for the taking of deer for the season in which they are hunting. 

(h) Landowners shall report by January 15 to the wildlife management unit supervisor the name and address of all permittees and the number of deer harvested under the authority of DMA permits. 

(i) Deer taken under the authority of a DMA permit shall not be included in the season limit as defined in section 3.101(10) of this order. The daily limit and season limit shall be 1 deer per DMA permit.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe your DMAP or block permits are no longer valid. Check with your local wildlife biologist for validity but they were due back to the DNR office by January 15th so the biologist can collect the harvest information.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

JW

Thanks for the regulations on the DMA permits as we are having alot of misuse of the permits around here.

I guess I need to get with Troy and see what can be done about it.

We have a farmer that gets a bunch of these permits that will not let any one on his land to hunt unless they have a lease with him. I know of one permit that was filled miles from his property.

It is also interesting that the permits are sold "directly" to the landowners as the farmers are not buying the permits they are giving out the info to the hunters so they can go and purchase the permits. I have only known of one farmer that bought the permits himself.

There were a few permits issed to an apple grower a couple of weeks ago because of the damage being done by deer that have moved into his orchards with all the snow we have. From what I have over heard from the farmers the fall permit reports had to be made in early January


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

JWICKLUND said:


> The(b) DMA permits are valid only for the taking of an antlerless deer. A person less than 14 years of age shall not hunt deer with a firearm.


Several years ago the minimum age for firearm deer hunting on private land was reduced to age 12. 

Have the DMAP regulations not been adjusted accordingly?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

multibeard said:


> There were a few permits issed to an apple grower a couple of weeks ago because of the damage being done by deer that have moved into his orchards with all the snow we have. From what I have over heard from the farmers the fall permit reports had to be made in early January


Crop damage permits are different than DMA permits. DMAP's are only valid within an existing season structure. Crop damage permits are regularly issued outside of the conventional season structure.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

JWICKLUND said:


> I believe your DMAP or block permits are no longer valid. Check with your local wildlife biologist for validity but they were due back to the DNR office by January 15th so the biologist can collect the harvest information.





November Sunrise said:


> Crop damage permits are different than DMA permits. DMAP's are only valid within an existing season structure. Crop damage permits are regularly issued outside of the conventional season structure.


I'll have to clarify. It's possible that he has Crop Damage Permits. It was my impression, that the land owner wanted to thin the herd (more) before spring.

Thanks for the posts, still confused though.

I'll get it straight before/if I go out.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well if it is valid and legal have fun. And if you need help thinning the herd let me know lol

Ganzer


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've done some of the AG damage shoots, mostly in IL. In my case it was done at a time of year when the antlers were attached so you only shot does. That would be mid Summer or later or after regular season but before the drop.


----------

